# New to me - Dawes Double Edge



## PaddyMcc (25 Nov 2019)

An old one with V brakes. Anyone know the history of these? Is it a GB made or Taiwan?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2019)

You will need those "L" plates if it's your first tandem 
But either way enjoy it 
Mot sure but i bet Taiwan


----------



## PaddyMcc (25 Nov 2019)

Looking at the frame number, maybe 1991?


----------



## Gunk (25 Nov 2019)

Looks like a stretched MTB are they 26” wheels?


----------



## Cycleops (25 Nov 2019)

Lugless frame so probably made in far east but maybe assembled in the UK.
Nice bike, enjoy it.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Nov 2019)

This needs looking into carefully. The 1993 model was fillet brazed 531 throughout and the 1994 was 653. If the frame turns out to be Reynolds I think you can say with a 99.9% degree of certainty that it was made in Birmingham.


----------



## Gunk (25 Nov 2019)

Wherever it originates from, it’s a peach. I really like it.


----------



## chriswoody (25 Nov 2019)

If the colour is original then it's not from 93 or 94 though. The catalogues from those years are here:
 
93 Dawes
94 Dawes

Whilst the Edge was around in 1990, they hadn't turned it into a Tandem at that stage. So possibly 1991 or 92?

Definitely from this era though. I think all there frames from this era were made in Birmingham?


----------



## PaddyMcc (25 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> Looks like a stretched MTB are they 26” wheels?


Yes 26” I believe it is a double up of the normal Dawes Edge MTB


----------



## PaddyMcc (25 Nov 2019)

I have been fitting mudguards and a rack to it. It turns out that none of the fastening ports are threaded, I have had to get the tap and die set out.


----------



## PaddyMcc (25 Nov 2019)

chriswoody said:


> If the colour is original then it's not from 93 or 94 though. The catalogues from those years are here:
> 93 Dawes
> 94 Dawes
> 
> ...


I really like the colour. It’s sort of a metal flake orange. It has chipped in places and the aluminium has oxidised, lifting the paint.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Nov 2019)

Are you aware of this site? Many Catalogues for Dawes https://dawescycles.wordpress.com/catalogues/


----------



## chriswoody (25 Nov 2019)

I'd always assumed all early nineties Dawes like my own Super Galaxy were built in Birmingham, however @SkipdiverJohn had me intrigued. Looking in the 94 catalogue I linked to, is the following quote:

"and it means every single Dawes frame is constructed to painstaking standards - from the meticulous hand-building of our fillet brazed frames to the precise quality control checks of our Tig welded versions"

So whilst there not directly saying that the Tig frames are built overseas, it's a fair assumption to make from this. 

Whilst tandems are not my thing, this is an unusual and lovely looking bike and the orange really sets it off.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Nov 2019)

I have a 1994 

Am I being daft in thinking that's a later aluminium one?


----------



## Cycleops (25 Nov 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I have a 1994
> 
> Am I being daft in thinking that's a later aluminium one?


The bird's poo welding certainly suggest that.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Nov 2019)

The more I look the more convinced I am.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Nov 2019)

Has anyone ever come across a 1991 or 1992 Dawes Catalogue? I have a lugged & brazed Dawes MTB frame made of Reynolds 500 that doesn't appear in any catalogue I've found online. It's mechanical spec suggests it's contemporary to my 1991 Raleigh MTB.


----------



## Ian H (25 Nov 2019)

Definitely aluminium. I believe Dawes had a factory in Poland for a while, but that might have been before the move to ally.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Nov 2019)

We love our Viking tandem- it's heavy but solid and good fun. If we win on the Premium Bonds we'll upgrade to a proper touring tandem... happy tandeming PaddyMacc!!


----------



## PaddyMcc (26 Nov 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I have a 1994
> 
> Am I being daft in thinking that's a later aluminium one?


Well “alloy”, I assume aluminium


----------



## PaddyMcc (26 Nov 2019)

PaddyMcc said:


> Well “alloy”, I assume aluminium


I have just read that 7005 is an aluminium and zinc alloy


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Nov 2019)

Mine's alloy too - just a steel alloy, of course


----------

